# Windows Explorer is not working properly



## Darknlight69 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi

I tried to search the forums for this because I know it's not new but I couldn't find it. 

I am getting a pop up window that says

"Windows Explorer is not working properly"

then it says its searching to fix the problem then it resets the desktop. I tried to do a System Restore before this started but the outcome is

System restore was not successfull and that it encountered an error. I tried this at several different dates.

When I went directly to my System32 file I found the following

7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0

7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0

When I tried to delete these files, it says that a program is using it and to stop the program.

I also tried Spybot to remove any viruses but nothing came up.

I also have Norton and scanned numerous times but nothing.

So now, this window pops up every other day or so but I know its still there screwing with my computer.

Can anyone help with this? Or show me where there might a thread already on this site. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Turn off Norton Anti Virus and then do a system restore. Then turn Norton back on. This is a known problem with NAV.


----------



## Darknlight69 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey

Thanks for the response. This weird thing started happening about 2 weeks ago so I hope I didn't wait too long. You were right about turning off Norton.

So today 8/13/07, I turned off Norton and before I did the system restore I went to my system32 and found the first items were the same as before

7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0

7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0

Plus it had "PerfStringBackup.TMP"

Since the date of those 3 items was today 8/13/07, I went back to the date prior to that which was 8/11/07. With Norton now turned off I did the system restore and the restore worked however, right when the system turned on, I went to system32 and guess what was right on top again. All that number crap and PerfStringBackup.TMP.

The little pop up isn't happening right now but I'm sure it will again.

Any other suggestions? It is greatly appreciated. Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/15968-updated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

Go there and follow the instructions


----------

